# Looking for a school to learn Bo and nun-chaku



## BP714 (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi can anyone recommend me a school around Orange County that teaches the bo and nun-chaku?  
If they don't pair well together I would rather learn the bo first.

Thanks!


----------



## chinto (Jul 25, 2011)

I would suggest you look into any school that teaches Matsumura seito Shorin Ryu, Shobayashi Shorin Ryu. Kobayashi Shorin Ryu, or Matsubayoshi Shorin Ryu.  most all the schools of those Okinawan styles teach Kobujitsu/Koudo.  Kobujitsu/kobudo is the weapons art and teaches those weapons and more.


----------



## BP714 (Jul 26, 2011)

I forgot to mention I want to learn the tricking aspect of them and not for combative purpose.  Would you still recommend those styles?


----------



## chinto (Jul 27, 2011)

not sure what the 'tricking aspect' of them is, but yes.  As a rule knowing how to use the weapon will make you able to work with it for what ever reason safer and easier. 

Also I make it a rule not to have and or carry weapons I do not know how to use as weapons.  People I have seen do that and play with them.. usually get hurt.

besides, I think you will find the training is actually a lot of fun.


----------



## Grenadier (Oct 5, 2011)

If you're still interested, there may be a school in your area associated with the Ryukyu Bujutsu Kenkyu Doyukai (RBKD) that teaches the art of Yamanni Ryu Kobujutsu.  

Your best bet is to contact the headquarters, and ask them if there's something in your area:

http://www.oshirodojo.com/contact.php


----------



## Flying Crane (Oct 5, 2011)

BP714 said:


> I forgot to mention I want to learn the tricking aspect of them and not for combative purpose. Would you still recommend those styles?



If this is what you are interested in, I would recommend you look for an XMA school.  I imagine you can find them down there in Southern California.

There is no reason for you to learn the traditional aspects of the weapon.  What you are looking for is completely removed and it is not necessary.

would you explain why it is that you are interested in the "tricking" aspect, and not the combative?


----------



## Josh Oakley (Dec 3, 2011)

I second Flying Crane's motion. If you're looking more for performance, I'd go XMA. If you're looking for traditional understanding of effective use of those weapons, I would agree with earlier posts.If you're looking to use it for self-defense... I'd suggest you choose other weapons. Orange County doesn't provide much opportunity to use a bo for self defense, and the state of California has pretty strict laws against "chaku sticks"


----------

